# Apex NC - June 8-11



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm in Apex, and there seems to be a decent cycling community on the roads in the afternoons. (saw three different groups while going to dinner.) Wondering if anyone is in the area and knows of any scheduled rides going on and when?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cycling Spoken Here in Cary has group rides on the weekends and some weekday afternoons. Otherwise, check with these local bike clubs:

www.ncbikeclub.org
www.tarwheels.org


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

how fast? how long?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I haven't ridden any of the CSH rides, but a friend does. Their Sunday ride is 35 miles, I think. Not sure about the weekday rides. Give them a call. 

The pace would be like any local group ride -- they typically break up into groups based on speed. The wannabee racers take off and try to drop everyone, and the others try to keep up. Usually there is a slower group that hangs together.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

dookie said:


> how fast? how long?


that was a question for the OP...

i know what CSH does. does the OP want the 25mph 'P' ride from wilson park, or something a bit more casual?


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

Also try Inside Out Sports, the tri place in Cary.


----------

